# Measuring plants and blooms



## etex (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone up for a small inservice on correct way to measure plants and measure blooms and the correct terminology(or abbreviations) to use? Thank you very much for your time!!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 4, 2010)

for flowers:
Horizontal natural spread (HNS) = the greatest horizontal measurement obtained with the flower in its natural position _without flattening_, usually from petal tip to petal tip. 

Vertical natural spread (VNS) = same as above but vertical

For awards, the individual segment measurements (petals, sepals, lip, etc length and width) are obtained by flattening the segment without damaging it, so curly petals can be unfurled etc. 

Need more? 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, a diagram would be helpfull.


----------



## etex (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Ernie for the explanation! I have seen NS but didn't know what it stands for!


----------

